# hypothyroid, shattered and pregnant



## SadieMo (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi, I was diagnosed hypothyroid 6 months ago and have been on med since then. My TSH is in the normal range but I still suffer from symptoms. In addition, I'm 13 weeks pregnant (also have toddler) and really worried that I'll not cope with fatigue and brain fog once the new baby is here. My doctor seems to think my symptoms are due to pregnancy even though they have been the same for well over a year. Where do I go next??


----------



## Bobm9uk (Apr 20, 2007)

SadieMo said:


> Hi, I was diagnosed hypothyroid 6 months ago and have been on med since then. My TSH is in the normal range but I still suffer from symptoms. In addition, I'm 13 weeks pregnant (also have toddler) and really worried that I'll not cope with fatigue and brain fog once the new baby is here. My doctor seems to think my symptoms are due to pregnancy even though they have been the same for well over a year. Where do I go next??


study done by Gabrielle Morreale de Escobar's group
http://www.jci.org/cgi/content/abstract/111/7/1073
[[...Maternal hypothyroxinemia appears to be a much more frequent cause of deficits in the progeny than CH, for which we have successful neonatal thyroid screening programs...]] CH=Congenital Hypothyroidism

study done by the same group on rats
http://endo.endojournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/147/5/2098

Jan's (from Oz) comment on iodine use
http://tealady-health.blog.co.uk/2007/05/07/iodine_as_in_kelp_seafood~2223510

all the above indicate low iodine is critical at an early stage of pregnancy..

Good luck in getting proper treatment......hopefully, the hormones you're on will have kept you in the safe region.....during early gestation....

Best wishes
Bob


----------



## SadieMo (Apr 17, 2007)

Bobm9uk said:


> study done by Gabrielle Morreale de Escobar's group
> http://www.jci.org/cgi/content/abstract/111/7/1073
> [[...Maternal hypothyroxinemia appears to be a much more frequent cause of deficits in the progeny than CH, for which we have successful neonatal thyroid screening programs...]] CH=Congenital Hypothyroidism
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob. I had approached the subject of hypothyroidism and congenital abnormalities, but my Doc seemed disinterested and said that as I had likely been hypothyroid and untreated during my first pregnancy and coped with that, I should be fine this time. Hmm. I have read different views on pregnancy and hypothyroidism. Some say the thyroxine does should be increased from 5 weeks gestation, others that women rarely need their dose increased. I'll just have to hope all is well. 
Regards, Sadie


----------

